# My Christmas present!



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

My DH got me a Spinning wheel for Christmas! Wow! And about 20 pounds of fibers! The problem, I have no idea how to use it!!
I've been seating youtube for videos, and I'm ready to take the plunge with some of the least expensive carded wool. Yikes!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Find our where he bought the spinning wheel and supplies, they probably give lessons too. Seeing how someone spins is easier than looking at pictures. It isn't hard and with some patience you will catch on. I am so sorry I sold mine, we moved to smaller quarters and had no room for it.

Carol J.


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

He bought it online at Paradise fibers. It's a Lendrum. I have no idea the differences between the different brands, but I can tell you the sweet guy went overboard on the fibers. I don't even know how to spin, and he must have spent a fortune! Gorgeous merino braids from Malabrigo, cashmere, sari silk, baby alpaca. Good grief, what I think I need is some cheap long staple wool to learn on!


----------



## dustbuny (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds like it will be a fun journey, keep us posted.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

mswine said:


> He bought it online at Paradise fibers. It's a Lendrum. I have no idea the differences between the different brands, but I can tell you the sweet guy went overboard on the fibers. I don't even know how to spin, and he must have spent a fortune! Gorgeous merino braids from Malabrigo, cashmere, sari silk, baby alpaca. Good grief, what I think I need is some cheap long staple wool to learn on!


What a thoughtful guy!

I think you're right, order some cheap roving to learn with, then, before long you'll be having the time of your life.

Craftsy has a wonderful class by Felicia Lo. It doesnt start with the basics, but shows different ways to ply, and various ways to work with Multi-colored fiber in order to get different results. It's a wonderful class and it's on sale right now for $19.99.

You have a very rewarding hobby ahead of you....Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I typed Spinners and Weavers guilds into Google and got a list of guilds in the USA Canada and other places. There is one at Sarasota who sounded like they give lessons. Some of the others were no longer on the internet. Check the list for Florida and Georgia, depends on where you live in Florida. If you have 4-H in your area, they might have teachers too. I know they do in Wisconsin. Contact Paradise Fibers and ask them if they know of teachers. 

Carol J.


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Where in FL are you?


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Use your search engine to find out if someone nearby spins. Put in somethinglike "spinning wheel lessons". You may be surprised at what you find.


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

I'm in Safety Harbor (Tampa Bay) Sarasota is at least an hour and a half drive, I emailed all of the yarn stores in the area to see if they give classes!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

mswine said:


> I'm in Safety Harbor (Tampa Bay) Sarasota is at least an hour and a half drive, I emailed all of the yarn stores in the area to see if they give classes!


Don't let your signature message become a reality for you.
Find a mentor, a class, a LYS - get started and go for it.
Your hubby sounds like a wonderful guy - he wants to please you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Have fun learning to spin! Sounds like hubby is totally behind you!


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

mswine said:


> I'm in Safety Harbor (Tampa Bay) Sarasota is at least an hour and a half drive, I emailed all of the yarn stores in the area to see if they give classes!


Sorry, I'm too far to be of any help. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

mswine said:


> He bought it online at Paradise fibers. It's a Lendrum. I have no idea the differences between the different brands, but I can tell you the sweet guy went overboard on the fibers. I don't even know how to spin, and he must have spent a fortune! Gorgeous merino braids from Malabrigo, cashmere, sari silk, baby alpaca. Good grief, what I think I need is some cheap long staple wool to learn on!


Better get yourself a pair of shears and go find a sheep.


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

LOL!! I'm not sure I could find a sheep here in Florida!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just started and had a few great people in my area teach me. I also looked on U-Tube found some great video's. My first friend told me to learn all the parts of the wheel like the mother of all. Then she told me to use the pedal take it easy not fast, slow and easy wins the race. When you stop the wheel and start the wheel (while watching TV) with out using your hands you are ready to spin. Try any of the spinning guilds in your area check out any of the farms in your area were they sell the roving, wool or Alpaca. I also use this site for learning:http://joyofhandspinning.com/preparing-to-handspin-yarn-on-the-spinning-wheel-2/
Go to the library and check out what books they have My friend lent me one of hers the one she teaches with it was great to learn what get mixes with what and all the different fibers. You will love it. It is addicting as buying yarn. Then if that is not enough then there is dying the roving or the yarn when you are finished with it. Then we want to see everything you have spun and made from your spinning. Yup It's fun!!!!!! Buy the way you spin the yarn clockwise then ply it counter clockwise. Some of the other questions I had how much do you need to make yarn. Think of it in ounces that will give you are good idea. Paradise fibers is a great place they are very friendly and have great sales I buy most of my roving there. You also can join in on there rewards program I just got $3.00 off my last shipment and my next will be $5. off with free shipping. My next project is to look for fleece and process it my self. Although the tools needed are a bit to expensive. Saving my pennies. Yup it is fun!!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

mswine said:


> LOL!! I'm not sure I could find a sheep here in Florida!


We've got hundreds round here, not sure I could afford the postage to send you one. :lol:


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

mswine said:


> My DH got me a Spinning wheel for Christmas! Wow! And about 20 pounds of fibers! The problem, I have no idea how to use it!!
> I've been seating youtube for videos, and I'm ready to take the plunge with some of the least expensive carded wool. Yikes!


I am so happy for you. I have been saving for a wheel an hope to get one in February. As others have suggested, look around your area. Check out the sheep, alpaca, llama farms near you, they could get you set up.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow what an awesome present.

Do post pictures of your new "toy"


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the great info! I haven't been able to find a Spinners Guild in the area, although there is one in Orlando. I've emailed everyone I can find to see if anyone knows of someone who give lessons. Hopefully I will get some replies today. There is an Alpaca farm in Brooksville (about an hour and a half away) that hosts a Fiber Guild. It's a long drive, but I may end up going there for lessons. 
So, here are my first few attempts:


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

mswine said:


> He bought it online at Paradise fibers. It's a Lendrum. I have no idea the differences between the different brands, but I can tell you the sweet guy went overboard on the fibers. I don't even know how to spin, and he must have spent a fortune! Gorgeous merino braids from Malabrigo, cashmere, sari silk, baby alpaca. Good grief, what I think I need is some cheap long staple wool to learn on!


Wonderful fellow there. Do not start with those luxury fibers you will not be happy. See if there is some nice medium length medium course fiber in there, preferrably plain colored not fancy dye job as it is easier to see what you are doing with plain. Tell him not to worry those are the most fantastic fibers and colors but you just need the plainer stuff to learn on so as not to spoil the fabulous stuff. I think a lot of people like Romney for starters. Merino is much to fine and hard to draft to start on for good results. Silk slides through your hands to quickly as does the alpaca. Cashmere loves to be spun thin, very thin. Doesn't take much of it to make something warmer. 
Lendrum should have some videos about the wheel available. You will need to learn how to adjust it and other things about the wheel. Starting suggestion is to just sit and treadle it a lot before trying a fiber. Next get a very long piece of yarn, a couple yards and tie it to the bobbin and thread it through then practice allowing that yarn to feed into the wheel evenly while you treadle. Pull it back off the bobbin and repeat till you are fairly skilled with getting it in there smoothly and quickly without too much extra twist. You may have to have a couple lengths to play with as it is gonna get overtwisted and may knot up a bit on you. You can be doing this practice while waiting for the practice fiber. A pound of fiber is a LOT of fiber. Especially when it is clean well processed fiber. So that is about all you will need for practice. My go to easy to spin fibers are Jacob and Shetland. But then I raise those sheep myself so am partial. If you want to spin enough wool for a sweater for him, weight a sweater he has and use that as a guide to how much fiber you need for one. You usually need a bit more in handspun. Above all relax and have fun there are no fiber or spinning police to come and punish you for doing something unconventional. Enjoy and give him a lot of hugs for the super fabulous gift.


----------



## megilham (Aug 28, 2012)

I have had such fun teaching myself to spin and absolutely love it. Read lots of books and watched videos on YouTube. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

Right now, Knitting Daily Interweave Store (http://www.interweavestore.com) is having a 60% off sale on Video Downloads, so I took advantage and bought:

Spin Art Video

Start Spinning

A Spinner's Toolbox

How I Spin

Big and Lofty Yarns

Gentle Art of Plying

All these for only $49.00 (60% off, then I google searched coupon codes for Interweave and found one for an additional 15% off the entire order!) Wow! Bargain!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

mswine-Oh, lucky you!!! Call or email Paradise Fiber. They are in Washington state and the nicest people you could possible deal with (it's a family owned business). Talk to them about beginning spinning videos (I would suggest Start Spinning by Maggie Casey but they might have other suggestions) that would be helpful getting you started. You can also discuss fiber options with them. I would also suggest you go to The Woolery's online site. They often have inexpensive fiber that you could buy to start out with and they are also a fabulous group to deal with. Best of luck and enjoy your new wheel! Denise http://www.paradisefibers.com/ http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/home.asp


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

Thank you Denise! I will go check out the woolery!


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

I couldn't wait, and have tried a few samples. I think I have too much twist, but I really don't know how to fix it.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Know one of the LYS in my area has hosted several different spinners who were more than happy to help out - check you LYS, even if they don't host spinners, they can probably point you in the right direction to find someone ;-)


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

mswine-My pleasure. You might also check for spinning/fiber guilds in your area. I looked for Florida as that's where your avatar says you're located. If elsewhere, just Google/Yahoo search spinning guilds/clubs in ?. Denise http://fiberarts.org/directories/guilds/Florida http://www.fiberart.com/guilds_spin_fl.html http://find.mapmuse.com/interest/spin-guilds http://www.interweave.com/spin/resources/spinning_guilds/


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

mswine-My pleasure. You might also check for spinning/fiber guilds in your area. I looked for Florida as that's where your avatar says you're located. If elsewhere, just Google/Yahoo search spinning guilds/clubs in ?. Denise http://fiberarts.org/directories/guilds/Florida http://www.fiberart.com/guilds_spin_fl.html http://find.mapmuse.com/interest/spin-guilds http://www.interweave.com/spin/resources/spinning_guilds/


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Lucky lucky you !!!! Have fun. Mary


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

you are one lucky lady!!! I am a spinner & a weaver. I have a Lendrum double treadle wheel & I love it!!


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

Lendrums are a great wheel!!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

We have several in our weekly knitting group that spin. It looks easy and wonderful. Good luck.
9a


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

We have several in our weekly knitting group that spin. It looks easy and wonderful. Good luck.
9a


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

We have several in our weekly knitting group that spin. It looks easy and wonderful. Good luck.
9a


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

Yes, this is a double treadle, folding wheel. I think I may be treading too fast though...


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

I found this place:


Email: [email protected]

I don't know exactly where they are but they have a website and the 'tampabay.rr.com' looks promising.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

denisejh said:


> mswine-Oh, lucky you!!! Call or email Paradise Fiber. They are in Washington state and the nicest people you could possible deal with (it's a family owned business). Talk to them about beginning spinning videos (I would suggest Start Spinning by Maggie Casey but they might have other suggestions) that would be helpful getting you started. You can also discuss fiber options with them. I would also suggest you go to The Woolery's online site. They often have inexpensive fiber that you could buy to start out with and they are also a fabulous group to deal with. Best of luck and enjoy your new wheel! Denise http://www.paradisefibers.com/ http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/home.asp


Maggie Casey taught both my husband and I to spin years and years ago when we lived in Boulder, CO. Delightful lady!


----------



## mdok (Mar 20, 2013)

If you can't find someone in your area to teach you how to spin, watching you tube videos can help. That is how I began to learn how to spin with a spindle. Practice is a big equalizer. There are many books on spinning at bookstores, along with Spin Off magazine. Practice predrafting your fiber. I learned, that if I pull off about a foot or so of my roving, and then split that into thinner pieces, and predraft the fiber, I get a smaller diameter spun yarn. Save your first yarn. When you get the hang of it, you will look back at your first yarns, and amaze yourself by how far you have progressed with your spinning. Most of all enjoy the process of learning to spin your own yarn.


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

Yes, Woods and Hills Alpaca Farm is in Brooksville. It's about an hour and a half drive from me. I already emailed the owner. I went to the website, and it looks like she has a fiber guild that meets at the farm once a month. It's a long drive round trip, but I hope to attend the next meeting.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

mswine said:


> My DH got me a Spinning wheel for Christmas! Wow! And about 20 pounds of fibers! The problem, I have no idea how to use it!!
> I've been seating youtube for videos, and I'm ready to take the plunge with some of the least expensive carded wool. Yikes!


Interweavestore.com/spinning has wonderful teaching videos for spinning


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

mswine said:


> My DH got me a Spinning wheel for Christmas! Wow! And about 20 pounds of fibers! The problem, I have no idea how to use it!!
> I've been seating youtube for videos, and I'm ready to take the plunge with some of the least expensive carded wool. Yikes!


Hokey smokes!! 20 lbs of fibers should last you, well I was going to say the rest of your life but that's an exaggeration. But what a great gift, what a gorgeous stash of fiber, and congrats. everyone on the thread has given you good advice and it looks like you are enjoying your self and have a plan. I bought myself the very same spinning wheel this year, and it's a joy. Another joy: having a stash of fiber to pull from. what a luxury that is!
Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

I may have exaggerated with 20 pounds! But there is about 12 pounds. It's so fluffy it looked like more. BUT, he did enroll me in the 12 month fiber program at Paradise Fibers, so there is more to come!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

mswine said:


> I may have exaggerated with 20 pounds! But there is about 12 pounds. It's so fluffy it looked like more. BUT, he did enroll me in the 12 month fiber program at Paradise Fibers, so there is more to come!


Oh for Pete's sake, now that's enough of that. Unless you are willing to share him with the rest of us, you have taunted us sufficiently. :wink: :wink: He sounds like a wonderful husband. Fiber of the month, huh? No, No, I'd much rather be enrolled in the Bran Muffin of the Month club!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

Does your husband have a brother???? I would love someone to give me a present of some luxurious fibre.....
Barb


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

My LYS has a spinning group. Maybe you can find some help locally. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

mswine said:


> I couldn't wait, and have tried a few samples. I think I have too much twist, but I really don't know how to fix it.


I learned how to spin by looking at videos online and practiceing on a drop spindle. Eventually I wanted a real spinning wheel. As for the twists--you will get it after awhile. It wont be long until you will find it coming to you naturally and you will be able to spin a nice fine weight and it will be even too. When I was spinning I pre-drafted my fiber into smaller lengths then I did the spinning. Please let us know how you make out!


----------



## Knittin_mama03 (Dec 30, 2013)

Jealous! I would love love to learn to spin. Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

mswine said:


> I'm in Safety Harbor (Tampa Bay) Sarasota is at least an hour and a half drive, I emailed all of the yarn stores in the area to see if they give classes!


I live in Sarasota and I buy my yarn at a yarn shop called A Good Yarn. I am sure they can tell you where to get help. 941-487-7914.
Website: www.agoodyarnsarasota.com 
They are so nice and willing to help you. Good luck.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-92933-1.html
also contact.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-220309-1.html


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

Tee Hee, he said he had fun picking it all out, even though he had no idea what he was buying. There were 7 Malabrigo braids in beautiful colors that I won't be touching for quite a while I imagine! I found a weavers guild not too far away that meets on Saturdays. My contact said there were spinners in the group that might be willing to teach me! Yay!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

mswine said:


> Tee Hee, he said he had fun picking it all out, even though he had no idea what he was buying. There were 7 Malabrigo braids in beautiful colors that I won't be touching for quite a while I imagine! I found a weavers guild not too far away that meets on Saturdays. My contact said there were spinners in the group that might be willing to teach me! Yay!


 :thumbup:


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

In all the fiber he bought there is nothing for a beginner! Gorgeous colors, fine fibers, and good intentions!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

mswine-Sounds like with the local weavers guild you will be well on you way. Best wishes to you on your new craft. Denise


----------

